# Killington  7-27



## powhunter (Jul 28, 2008)

jonnypoach and myself headed up do a little downhilling....got up around 11... Hit trail 2 (which is really great eastern that swings by the top of bear) for a few warm ups.  Really fun riding that and flying over all the water bars.  Next gondi ride..we bushwacked under the gondola past the canyon quad and headed into the woods to visit coopers (no they didnt blow it up)  VERIFIED coops is still there...Headed down the lower part of ridge run and back to the gondi..


a little short vid....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIyvfoM2PPg






Most everyone up there was in full body armor and on DH bikes.....Next time we go up were gonna do the same....


----------



## Marc (Jul 28, 2008)

A group of my friends and maybe Austin will be up there the weekend after next, hopefully.  I've been riding there for eight years... if you want any good trail recommendations, let me know... but almost all the black diamond and double blacks afre freakin real sweet.  There is some inside beta on the lower trails though, if you want to avoid riding uphill much.


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2008)

:lol:  Love the video! :lol:

You guys are f'in crazy!


----------



## Marc (Jul 28, 2008)

Can you get anyone to host the vid?  No YT allowed at work for me


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2008)

Is that JP and his 'new' bike I see in that picture?   I thought he was going to rent??


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Is that JP and his 'new' bike I see in that picture?   I thought he was going to rent??



Just watched the vid, guess it is...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 28, 2008)

What does Pepsi sponsor JP? He had the Pepsi saddle bag and now a shirt too?


----------



## powhunter (Jul 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Is that JP and his 'new' bike I see in that picture?   I thought he was going to rent??



yea thats the new bike allright........he seemed to do allright with it..."it" kept getting funny stares from some of the bikers with the higher end bikes.... We are gonna do it again in sept. Gotta rent the DH bike and full body armor on the next trip......my brakes are cooked...even my brand new tires took a beating...best to beat on their gear

steve


----------



## powhunter (Jul 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What does Pepsi sponsor JP? He had the Pepsi saddle bag and now a shirt too?



yea pepsi and wallmart


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 28, 2008)

powhunter said:


> yea pepsi and wallmart



:-D I guess the dump took their sponsorship from him now that he has the FS bike.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 28, 2008)

You guys are outta control. When are you riding next? I want to come........


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks like Devil's Fiddle Quad is no more.....


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 28, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> You guys are outta control. When are you riding next? I want to come........



Looks like the Evil's are up for the September trip up to K.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2008)

Marc said:


> Can you get anyone to host the vid?  No YT allowed at work for me



It's pretty funny, but there's no riding in it.  Mostly a JP commentary on his 'bike'.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 28, 2008)

Marc said:


> A group of my friends and maybe Austin will be up there the weekend after next, hopefully.  I've been riding there for eight years... if you want any good trail recommendations, let me know... but almost all the black diamond and double blacks afre freakin real sweet.  There is some inside beta on the lower trails though, if you want to avoid riding uphill much.



What days are you going for?  I should be in.

I think I'm going to get some armor and maybe a fullface before I go though so I don't kill myself.  Will this lead to me getting made fun of the whole weekend and wishing I just went with getting hurt instead?  

Edit:  I just got your email.  So never mind on that date thing.  Yeah, I'm in.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 28, 2008)

Austin...youll have more fun/feel more secure if ya wear that shit.....im not sure if ya can rent it or not im gonna check into it  though....but most of the good riders up there were wearing it

steve


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 28, 2008)

Never biked there, but we are hoping to hit it in September.


----------

